# Westside brass UP FEF-2 upgrade project



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Thought I'd share a project I'm working on. Adding a new motor and flywheel, dcc and sound, and approx 10 smd LEDs using all 6 functions on the decoder. 
Before:









All holes drilled for the classification lights, headlight, and Mars light. Lights installed:









Speaker installed (with holes drilled under it in the tender floor):









I'll keep posting as I progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking good so far! Be brave! :smokin:


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

New motor in and lights tested. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

A little test/preview:

https://vimeo.com/127559065


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

The new motor. Test runs completely quiet. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

This is why we test. At top speed the tubing slipped off. No bueno. So, I just made a short universal with NWSL parts. That combined with the torque arm and it runs like a Swiss watch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Just got the tender wired up last night - no pics just yet. Here's how the 6 functions map out:

1: Front light
2: Mars light
3: Front Classification lights
4: Side maintenance lights under the boiler (2 each side)
5: Cab light
6: Rear light + rear marker lights on tender

Drilling out the classification/marker holes was the hardest part, but even that wasn't too bad with a pin vise and a drill at low speed.


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

More lighting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Tender lights. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Done!! Just waiting on the lenses to come in to finish it up and tone the lights down a bit. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sure you have a bunch of guys drooling in envy.

Keep up the great work.

Don


----------

